# Zeitfunktion



## thecraykaktus (16. Jul 2006)

Hi habe ien Problemund zwar brauch ich eine Zeitfunktion für ein Spiel das messen soll wie lange ich fü eien zug gebraucht habe! dasSpiel ein Memory ist komplett grafish deshalb weis ich nicht wie ich da eine zeitfunktion einbaue das muss ja irgenwie mit threats gemacht werden!

kann mir einer sagen wie das geht oder ob er vielleicht ein beispiel bzw schon was fertiges hat!

schon mal vielen dank


----------



## Gast (16. Jul 2006)

speicher doch einfach die aktuelle zeit wenn der zug anfängt, und dann vergleichst du das mit der zeit wenn man den zug beendet


----------



## Guest (16. Jul 2006)

und kannst du mir sagen wie ich das mache genau darum gehts ja wie bekomme ich es hin das der timer genau dann startet wenn ich auf neues spiel gehe? bzw wie sieht die zählerfunktion aus


----------



## Gast (16. Jul 2006)

wenn ein neues Spiel gestartet wird, wird ja irgendwo eine Methode dafür aufgerufen in der kannst du ja die uhrzeit nehmen und in einer variable speichern

und am ende genauso

oder versteh ich jetzt dein problem nicht ganz?


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jul 2006)

So in etwa:

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.text.*;

public class Stoppuhr extends JFrame {
   private DateFormat formatter;
   private JLabel label;
   private JButton button;
   private Date start, stopp;
   private final String START = "Start";
   private final String STOPP = "Stopp";
   
   public Stoppuhr(String title) {
      super(title);
      setSize(300, 150);
      setLocationRelativeTo(null);
      setResizable(false);
      setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
      
      formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss");
      formatter.setTimeZone(TimeZone.getTimeZone("GMT"));
      
      label = new JLabel();
      label.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
      add(label, BorderLayout.CENTER);
      
      button = new JButton(START);
      button.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
            if(e.getActionCommand().equals(START)) {
               start = new Date();
               label.setText("Zeit läuft...");
               button.setText(STOPP);
            }
            
            else if(e.getActionCommand().equals(STOPP)) {
               stopp = new Date();
               button.setText(START);
               long l = stopp.getTime() - start.getTime();
               label.setText(formatter.format(new Date(l)));
            }
         }
      });
      
      JPanel panel = new JPanel(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.RIGHT));
      panel.add(button);
      add(panel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
   }
   
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      new Stoppuhr("Stoppuhr").setVisible(true);
   }
}
```


----------



## Gast (17. Jul 2006)

danke


----------

